# Ultra-cat Vs Trans Cat



## ytbj (May 26, 2004)

Thinking about getting a different boat for fishing the flats.
Have looked at different boats & narrowed it down to a 
transcat or ultra-cat 21-22ft. Would now like to hear from
people that have owned or operated these boats.


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

Did you look at the Flats Cat?


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

There have been quite a few recent discussions on cat hulls, and everyone has thier own opinions. If you do a search you should find plenty of good information. 

That being said, we got a new Tran Cat a few weeks ago and couldn't be happier. I have never been on an UltraCat, so can't speak to thier performance, but I can't imagine how they could run much shallower than the Tran. I think they will both get you absolutely anywhere you would want to go in that regard. Our Tran handles rough water very well (especially for a flats boat), not sure about the Ultra Cat. If you have any specific questions or want to go for a ride shoot me a PM, I am kind of near you here in Rockport. Good luck with your search!


----------



## ytbj (May 26, 2004)

Heard when running with or against waves cat hull throw out fine mist &
your glasses stay wet any truth to this??


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I haven't experienced that at all. If I am running with or against the waves the ride has been very dry & smooth. I do have a raised console, so maybe there is a mist and I am above it, but I don't think so. If I am running with a chop coming in from the either side, there can be some spray. I think any boat with low gunwales is going to get that though. I am going to leave from the house here in Rockport here in about 5 min and it looks like it is as rough as it has been since we got the new boat. I am heading due south, which should be right into the waves. When I get back I will let you know how it handled.


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

*Flats Boat*

I've had a 21' 3" Trans Cat since 1997. It's a great boat, it's the older hull design with the smooth btms. It gets up in really shallow water and runs very shallow. It drifts very well, and is very stable. It's a pretty smooth ride for the most part but sometimes going against the wind into the waves its wet. I think the newer hull designs are a dryer ride but won't get up as shallow --- but very close. The Ultra Cat is very good looking boat but I've never got a chance to ride in one. I think the Trans Cat is built a little heavier than the Ultra Cat.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, both good options. Call jimmie dooms and get a test ride, however this will be in the 25' but still should get a good feeling on how they operate. Of course I would suggest the Tran, but then again, that is just me. Both are wonderful boats and you won't go wrong. My tran will float in 7" and can get up with it firmly sitting on the bottom. Both boats will run shallower then you will ever want to shut down, so don't freak out when you see that. I have a 2005 200 vmax hpdi on mine and aside from water pressure quirks it is a great motor and REAL eficient. My uncle seems to think I get better mileage than he does with his etec on the shoalwater cat hull. I would venture to say that the Tran will get up a little easier, as in only having to gently ease it up, over the other cats, but then again I have not spent any time in the UC. I think they can both get you in trouble, but then again they can both get you out of it fairly reliably. I have no real problems running open bays, but don't expect a ride you would get in a 32' fountain, but for a flats boat I feel it is unmatched to anything I have ridden in. Ride in them all and make a good list of criteria/qualifications and rate them on a 1-10 scale and let the numbers make your decision for you. I can get 51 w/3 people and get 52-54 with no problem w/2 people on board. Depending on your setup, the Tran will probably come in heavier, but they still float in 7" and my boat is pretty dang heavy. If you need less than that, maybe an airboat is for you hehehe.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

I keep hearing that a trans cat gets you a little wet. What is a little wet? I'm considering buying one and that is the last thing I want is a wet ride. I'll take rough over wet any day.


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Important consideration*

I will state up front that I am biased because I have owned two Transports, but one thing to considered is that TV Tran has a well established business that has been around a long time and isn't going anywhere. With all the new boat manufacturers and hull designs these days who knows which ones will still be around in five years.


----------



## Calf Deep (May 24, 2006)

I did a test ride on a Trans Cat with a guy I know who swears by his. We were in some pretty good chop and I think you could have drank a cup of coffee going 40 mph across the chop. The Trans Cat took that chop 10 times better than my Shallow Sport. However, I was absolutley soaked after the ride. I don't recall when we were sprayed the worst (with, against, quartering, etc.) because we drove in all directions. We did run through some extremely shallow water as well and the boat did as well or better than the Shallow Sport.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I will just say that I VERY rarely get wet. By wet I mean the windward side of my shirt and shorts is wet when I get to the boatramp. For a flats boat I feel I have never been in one that was drier. This being said, this is a specialized boat and not much of a compromise at all, so keep that in mind while looking for a boat. Remember I can stay on plane consistently in less than 1' of water at 12 m/hr and have seen 11 on occasion with weight distribution being right. I can run low to mid 50's on top and have seen 57. This setup will see 3.5-5 m/gal depending on weight and rpm and will not beat you up. All of the cats will be about the same from a splashing standpoint, just look at the bottom configs. I don't feel the majek and stoner cats will offer much of the catlike benefits aside from the turning benefits. This is because the tunnel I will call it, is not deep enough to act as a cushioning device.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*My .02!!!*

This forum loves it's Tran Cats!!!!

Just make sure to look at the Shoalwater Cat in Port O'Connor before you pull the trigger and cut loose with your cash.

Steve Bell has been the leading bay boat builder for 30 years and is making an awesome cat. You can have it built any way you want it.

It's the smoothest one out there and you can push it great with a 150 or 175 due to the weight.

Steve Bell or Gene Boern 1-361-983-4134

Take a demo and you'll be sold.

Good luck either way!!!


----------



## chasin-tail (Feb 1, 2005)

That is very surprising about the wet ride. My flats cat is a very dry ride even in the worst chop. Never a drop of water on my glasses, ever. What makes it better is I just payed it off today. Free sailing.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

in the right conditions there is NO boat that will keep you dry unless the cockpit is encapsulated so be wary of anyone that says they have NEVER gotten a drop of water on them. Either they have not used their boat often, or only on calm days or...... I am a little surprised about the Shoalwater comment. It is a great boat, and Steve does a wonderful job but I didn't rate it above the Tran and it was in my final consideration group too so don't think I was not objective in my decision. I am not trying to ruffle anyone's feathers so please do not take this post that way, but please ride in them all and test them similarly before making your decisions, that will tell you what boat works best for you, and the Tran cat works best for what I wanted out of a boat. If you search you can find what it was that I wanted my boat to do, but don't cut yourself short, and do the tests yourself.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

I have an 06 TranCat with 225 Vmax and love it. I also have had some water pressure quirkiness that I've dealt with, but other than that, I wouldn't change much if anything about the setup. My previous rig was a Majek 20v, and I hate to admit it, but it was drier. However, the ride on the Tranny is nothing short of spectacular given its shallow water capabilities. After 100hrs of ownership, and countless riding on just about every other bay/flats boat around, I can't imagine owning anything else.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Oh yea.. I forgot. I'd like the Ultra Cat better if you could get one without that corny Tiger sticker all over it. Don't want to step on anybody's toes... but thats freaking horrible.


----------



## Westtxhunter (Jan 13, 2006)

*Cat boats*

Anyone have opinions on the new XLR8 24fter cat boat. They say its fast and wont run as shallow.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

K.C. said:


> Anyone have opinions on the new XLR8 24fter cat boat. They say its fast and wont run as shallow.


It is fast. It will not run as shallow. It's not a cat. I like the looks of the XLR8 Low side.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

How shallow are the xlrd low sides? they are a sweet looking boat. No doubt they are fast but how shallow?


----------



## PinStripe (Aug 3, 2005)

The XLR8 will run skinny but you got to have some water to get it up. I have been in an XLR8 two times they are a great boat, nice and dry and bust the s.hit out of some big chop.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

the XLR8 is a lake and bay hull...from what i hear. at least the 20' is...


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

300X said:


> the XLR8 is a lake and bay hull...from what i hear. at least the 20' is...


Probably a good bit cheaper (price wise, not quality), too.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

How much is a little water to get it up?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

18" soft


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

FYI, they are not lake and bays. They are made off the old Haney hulls. He bought the molds when the company sold.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Salty Techsan said:


> Oh yea.. I forgot. I'd like the Ultra Cat better if you could get one without that corny Tiger sticker all over it. Don't want to step on anybody's toes... but thats freaking horrible.


No stepping on my toes, but FYI to you and everyone else..... what you are talking about are the wrapped boats like mine. It is for the Pro Staff and Pro Tournament guys only. A wrap runs roughly $3,000 on average. My 25'er was closer to $4,000.00. It is for marketing and an eye catcher. It caught yours and that is it's purpose.

All stock hulls are white with the "Ultra Cat" on the rear sides.

Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## ytbj (May 26, 2004)

What h.p motor would you need on the 21 trans? I know that the only

motor is a Yamaha. I do not need to go 50m.p.h thru the flats. Also 
opions about raised deck vs standard deck. Does the raised deck change
the ride & handling of boat?


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a Tran Cat with an elevated deck and the only thing that i can say for handling is that it took a little getting use to while drifting. I run a 150 Yamaha TRP that will run 46 on my gps. 

I've talked to a guy out of matagorda that was/is running a 21 Tran Cat that has a 140 Suzuki 4-stroke, he too had an elevated deck and he told me that he was getting 38 WOT at approximately 6k rpms. He said he loved the 4-stroke but wished that it had a bit more power. He said he would be repowering before long.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a 21' Tran Cat with a 200 HP Honda 4 Stroke w/a four blade SS prop. The boat is rigged out with an 18" elevated console that tampers off to the motor and has a huge livewell, rod locker and 2 big dry storage areas. I have a 110# thrust Motor Guide, leaning post w/rocket launchers. The boat is really smooth on the flats and handles the open bay very well. Not under or over powered, but that Honda compliments it nice. Great hole shot and if it floats in it, I can get up in it... I am very pleased and impressed by the work Trans does...


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

chasin-tail said:


> That is very surprising about the wet ride. My flats cat is a very dry ride even in the worst chop. Never a drop of water on my glasses, ever. What makes it better is I just payed it off today. Free sailing.


I second this comment and was somewhat surprised to even hear the issue come up. I just assumed all cats were dry. This is one of the benefits that sold me on the FlatsCat. Sure, in really rough water, say in honest 2-3 footers, you're gonna get wet- in any boat, especially if you take one over the bow. But anything less than that, to quote Chasin-tail, I too rarely need clean my glasses- no splash, no spray, no nothing in my FlatsCat.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> FYI, they are not lake and bays. They are made off the old Haney hulls. He bought the molds when the company sold.


The XLR8 is not a Haynie mold, the only mold he bought from Haynie when it sold to Jeff was a 25' deep sided model that Jeff had been playing around with.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i know for sure that the 20' XLR8 is a lake and bay mold


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> No stepping on my toes, but FYI to you and everyone else..... what you are talking about are the wrapped boats like mine. It is for the Pro Staff and Pro Tournament guys only. A wrap runs roughly $3,000 on average. My 25'er was closer to $4,000.00. It is for marketing and an eye catcher. It caught yours and that is it's purpose.
> 
> All stock hulls are white with the "Ultra Cat" on the rear sides.
> 
> ...


Jimmie,
I have to agree with Salty Techsan. I've never seen one without SOME sort of terrible logo or sticker on it. It really takes away from the boat IMO. Just some honest feedback from a non-Cat owner.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree, every Ultra Cat I've seen has the logos on there. As to the wet ride comments on a Tran, I don't think that the case and have rarely been in that situation. In really rough open bays, you will get wet (if you're not behind the console), but I'd expect that from any boat.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I am almost positive Tran told me himself that the smaller xlr8 is off the old haynie mold. I must be mistaking something though if y'all r sure about L&B.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've been in both the shoalwater and the Trans cat. They boat run crazy skinny, but I'd have to give the Trans cat the nod in the ride department. Both very nice boats however.


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

ultra cat is thin skined. I have a buddy thats had one for 6 months an lots of problems. TV has a better boat by far


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

The 20' XLR8 does look like a Haynie. The 21' and up XLR8 is off of the Lake & Bay. I was told that the 21' was definitely off of the Lake & Bay.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

captainemil said:


> ultra cat is thin skined. I have a buddy thats had one for 6 months an lots of problems. TV has a better boat by far


Out of any comment I've heard this has to be the most absurd so far. The boats are as far from thin skinned as you can get. Check out this link http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=60063. This is what I did to mine. Not only is it ugly, it as bad as it looks and we fished the boat for 3 days after the damage was done. Ask anyone that saw the damage and they will agree that the Ultra Cat is about as tough as they come.

If you are talking about cosmetic problems, they happen to all boat manufacturers and if you don't believe it you are being fooled. If it has never happened to you on any of your boats, then great for you.

I'd like to know who you are talking about with the "lots of problems". I work very closely with Ultra Cat and usually know about most of the problems. The only problem that UC ran into was the front port box. They had a guy on the line that was missing the back side finish glass work. He was only putting one layer of glass to finish in the boxes and it was cracking. They have since fixed the problem. On top of that, if there is a problem, Ultra Cat is backing their product with no problem and it will be fixed, the right way.

Best Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------

